# Abruzzo-advice on larger towns please ?



## carefreebrit

I am attracted to Abruzzo region by the lower cost of property despite the relative proximity to Rome but cannot find a lot of useful information about the larger towns. I think most of you have bought in villages but I would be working and do not want to commute hence the interest in larger towns like Pescara where I could walk to work and get home before my 2 yr old goes to bed.
My question then is to ask whether any of you can help with information about quality of life regarding crime, immigrants etc in the larger towns. I was in a Spanish town of 20,000 a couple of years ago and the locals almost hated the North African immigrants who they felt were swamping the health service, hanging around street corners etc, and not working.
From the sites I have looked at, property in these towns is not very cheap to either buy or rent, unless it is better when actually there, so any helpful information most welcome.


----------



## dario

well, the larger towns are obviously more expensive. but then again nearly all coastal towns are.
As to your desire to walk to work, may i ask what sort of work you had in mind? Self employed or what?


----------



## carefreebrit

I suppose being in a thriving inland town in Spain before, I did not notice such a gulf between prices where I was and cities like Alicante for example. Some of the village houses in Abruzzo region are advertised at less than 20,000 euro, but in Pescara etc I doubt if I could buy a garage for that. It just came as a bit of a surprise after I had read media reports about this area of "fantastic bargains". As usual, selective reporting can be very misleading .I have lived in Bulgaria which had similarly misleading media coverage, and found the gap between cheaper villages and more desirable areas to be just as big [Village house with 4 decares 3,000 euro, apartment in Varna 150,00 euro central or 60,000 euro where nobody wants to go].
I would be teaching English which is why I don't want to commute due to the possibility of work being split up into various times of the day,meaning leaving home at 0800 and returning at 2200 if commuting.Despite my desire to earn money, my 2 yr old growing up is something I do not intend to miss.


----------



## midlandpete

I am looking at Abruzzo but there seems to be conflicting views as to the best and cheapest place - does onyone have any tips?

pete


----------



## Elisa.

Around Pescara there are many nice towns, in the city it is more expensive but you can still find affordable rentals.

You may want to look at areas like:

Santa Teresa di Spoltore, Pianella, Penne,, very nice towns outside Pescara.

at the other end of town areas like: Silvi, Montesilvano, Atri, Roseto degli Abruzzi, 
still close to the city but not as expensive. 

Around the Chieti area there are also many towns that are very nice and still close to the larger city. 

L'Aquila is very pretty as well, it get's very very cold in the winter so something to think about. 

I lived in Pescara for many years..over time just like any city it has changed alot. It is very multicultural now..


Hope to have helped a little. Ciao


----------



## IThouse

Pescara is the best if you want find a job.
During the summer it's really alive.
Totally safe.
Some English schools search for teachers sometimes.
Buying in Pescara it could be really expensive.
The villages (faraway from the coast) are really cheap but not alive.
Maybe you should rent for one year a place and then decide.


----------



## Gb2021

IThouse said:


> Pescara is the best if you want find a job.
> During the summer it's really alive.
> Totally safe.
> Some English schools search for teachers sometimes.
> Buying in Pescara it could be really expensive.
> The villages (faraway from the coast) are really cheap but not alive.
> Maybe you should rent for one year a place and then decide.


How much for what type of home is expensive??


----------



## NickZ

You should spend some time on some of the Italian estate agent websites.






Houses for sale - Immobiliare.it


Sale of houses, apartments, offices and shops: thousands of listings from real estate agencies and private owners. Search a house on Immobiliare.it: the No.1 portal in Italy for real estate listings.




www.immobiliare.it





For example.

I'll point out Italian small is NYC small not midwest small.


----------

